# MAC - Wonder Woman - Feb 2011



## Allura Beauty (Feb 2, 2011)

Place all your *Wonder Woman* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
	Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels *- if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 





 


  	Check out the *Wonder Woman Discussion *for the latest spicy dish:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/thread/167723/mac-wonder-woman-discussion 




 www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 2, 2011)

Bad Bad Black, Themyscira, Victorious, Army of Amazons 










 


  	(will post pictures of them applied later)

  	Urban Decay Naked Palette Giveaway here

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 2, 2011)

Marine Ultra, Bright Fuchsia, Reflects Bronze, Reflects Pearl





  	Urban Decay Naked Palette Giveaway here

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 2, 2011)

Defiance


 


  	Lady Justice


 


  	Valiant


 



  	More quad photos here.
  	Urban Decay Naked Palette Giveaway here

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 2, 2011)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Goat Goat Etc.* 






  	AP Blush  Duo (flash)
  	The powder pink is a PIGMENTED! It's staining my keyboard as I type! *wipes down*



  	(no flash) L-R Dark part of duo and light pink part, and radicchio l/s


----------



## highonmac (Feb 2, 2011)

Swatched on NC44 skin - all images from vivalamakeuptv.blogspot.com


----------



## shontay07108 (Feb 2, 2011)

On the left, top: light side of Mighty Aphrodite Bottom: dark side of Mighty Aphrodite  For the curious, the other 2 are the new Urban Decay shadow pencils, Morphine and Delinquent :bigstar:


----------



## KimP827 (Feb 2, 2011)

Here's a link to my swatches on NC50 Skin: MAC Wonder Woman Swatches  Follow me on twitter @MakeupKimPorter


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 2, 2011)

(left) Red Russian l/s and ( middle) Heroine l/s on NC50
  	Amazon Princess, Dark smaller portion (top) and Lighter pink portion (bottom) on NC50
  	Flash



  	No flash


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 2, 2011)

Obey Me n/p, Russian Red and Heroine l/s, Amazon Princess Duo Blush

  	AP (flash)

  	AP(No flash)

  	Obey Me n/p


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Feb 2, 2011)

Bulletproof Blue MU Bag


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 3, 2011)

Urban Decay Naked Palette Giveaway here

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 3, 2011)

Complete photos here.









  	Urban Decay Naked Palette Giveaway here

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 3, 2011)

More pictures here.









  	Urban Decay Naked Palette Giveaway here

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 3, 2011)

More photos here.




  	Pink Power:



  	Golden Lariat:





  	Urban Decay Naked Palette Giveaway here

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 3, 2011)

More photos here.




  	Mighty Aphrodite:



  	Amazon Princess:





  	Urban Decay Naked Palette Giveaway here

www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 3, 2011)

Last set of swatches!  More photos here. 










  	Urban Decay Naked Palette Giveaway here

  	Full overview of Wonder Woman at:
www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## luvlydee (Feb 4, 2011)

spitfire







  	*please dont mind how horrible i look in the morning with no trace of makeup* lol


----------



## soco210 (Feb 4, 2011)

Wonder Woman Marquise D' Lipstick


----------



## EngineerBarbie (Feb 4, 2011)

Mighty Aphrodite Blush Duo on NW43 skin (skin prepped with 3/1 water + glycerin mix)


*Open compact:*






*Light Side over Dark Side, Dark Side, Light Side:*





*Dark Side, Light Side:*





*Light Side over Dark Side, Dark Side, Light Side, NARS cream blush in Cactus Flower for comparison:*


----------



## katred (Feb 4, 2011)

Heroine l/s on NC15 skin, with and without flash







  	And, since I only posted it in the colour story thread earlier, Spitfire l/s and Amazon Princess blush:


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 5, 2011)

Urban Decay Naked Palette Giveaway here

  	Full overview of Wonder Woman at:
www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 5, 2011)

Urban Decay Naked Palette Giveaway here

  	Full overview of Wonder Woman at:
www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 6, 2011)

These photos show the lip glosses applied over the corresponding lipstick colors.
















  	Urban Decay Naked Palette Giveaway here

  	Full review of Wonder Woman Lip products here.
www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Feb 6, 2011)

Ughh, couldn't get this blush swatch to stay vibrantly on my hand, so this is why I got...







  	Defiance palette and Victorious mascara on eyes and Mighty Aphrodite blush


----------



## Monsy (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Allura Beauty (Feb 7, 2011)

Please Note:  I used Bright Fuchsia on the lids for the purpose of showing how it would apply, but technically, you are not supposed to use it in the eye area.  I made a personal decision to do so for this photo, but I don't recommend using it regularly as an eye shadow!










  	Reflects Pearl applied to the center of the lips over gloss. 


  	Urban Decay Naked Palette Giveaway here

  	Full review of Wonder Woman Pigments & Reflects Glitters here.
www.allurabeauty.com


----------



## dxgirly (Feb 9, 2011)

Marquise d' lipstick & Emancipation lipglass:





  	Athena's Kisses lipglass:






  	Athena's Kisses lipglass and Amazon Princess Blush Duo (the lighter shade):


----------



## BeautyByLele (Feb 9, 2011)

Goodies in boxes


  	Goodies opened




  	Invincible Mirror




  	Size of mirror compared to size of a powder




  	Mighty Aphrodite compared to Marine Life


----------



## BeautyByLele (Feb 9, 2011)

Heroine (Top)               Marquise D' (Bottom) no flash




  	Heroine (Top)     Marquise D' (Bottom) w/flash


 

  	Emancipation l/g (Top)                       Secret Identity l/g (Bottom)  w/flash




  	Emancipation l/g (Top)               Secret Identity l/g (Bottom) no flash




  	Might Aphrodite w/flash


----------



## BeautyByLele (Feb 9, 2011)

marquise D'




  	Marquise d'




  	Marquise d & Emancipation




  	Emancipation


----------



## BeautyByLele (Feb 9, 2011)

Heroine l/s




  	Heroine l/s with Secret Identity l/g




  	Secret Identity




  	Mighty Aphrodite on cheeks w/ Secret Identity l/g


----------



## BeautyByLele (Feb 10, 2011)

Athena's Kiss (Top) Wonder Woman (Bottom) *no flash*




  	Athena's Kiss (Top)    Wonder Women (Bottom) *with flash*
*

*


----------



## BeautyByLele (Feb 10, 2011)

(Top to Bottom) *no flash*
  	Wicked Ways l/g
  	Love Alert dazzleglass
  	Creme Allure dazzleglass creme
  	Totally Fab dazzleglass creme
*Wonder Woman l/g*
  	wicked ways (Left) * & wonder woman (side by side)*

*

*



*(Top to Bottom) with flash*
  	Wicked Ways l/g
  	Love Alert dazzleglass
  	Creme Allure dazzleglass creme
  	Totally Fab dazzleglass creme
*Wonder Woman l/g*
  	wicked ways (left) *wonder woman *(side by side)
*

*



  	(Top to Bottom) *no flash*
  	Fierce & Fabulous l/g
  	Hot House l/g
  	Electric fuchsia l/g
  	Hot House (Left) & *Athena's Kiss *(side by side)








  	(Top to Bottom) *with flash*
  	Fierce & Fabulous l/g
  	Hot House l/g
  	Electric fuchsia l/g
  	Hot House (Left) & *Athena's Kiss *(side by side)


----------



## bumblebees24 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## soco210 (Feb 11, 2011)

Red Makeup Bag


----------



## soco210 (Feb 14, 2011)

Golden Lariat MSF




  	blended


----------



## soco210 (Feb 22, 2011)

Mighty Aphrodite Blush
  	(third finger down is the two mixed)




  	Emancipation & Wonder Woman Lipglass
  	(light my fire lipglass is place by the two for size comparison)




  	Emancipation Lipglass




  	Wonder Woman Lipglass




  	Valiant Quad


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Feb 23, 2011)

Wonder Woman powder blush (duo)










  	Amazon Princess













  	Mighty Aphrodite


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Mar 7, 2011)

Golden Lariat mineralize skinfinish/MSF









  	Pink Power mineralize skinfinish/MSF









  	Spitfire lipstick


----------



## mmc5 (Mar 10, 2011)

MAC Wonder Woman haul (Mighty Aphrodite powder blush, Emancipation lipglass and Spitfire lipstick) shown with Viva Glam Gaga 2 which is the lipglass used in size comparison images with Emancipation. All clickable thumbnails.


----------



## soco210 (Mar 16, 2011)

Spitfire Lipstick








  	Pink Power MSF


----------

